# 2013 Specialized Enduro Comp - 180mm fork?



## saveaux (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there! I bought a 2013 Enduro new, back when they were released. Unfortunately life got in the way and the bike has collected dust for the last 9 years. I'd like to start riding again and was curious if I could put a 180mm fork in, with no problems?

The bike came with a 160mm Pike. 

I live in Denver so would be riding most of the front range.

If this would be an inconsequential conversion, then are there any forks that you would recommend?

Thanks mtbr!


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I've run 170mm on a 2014 for years without issue.
180mm is a lot but maybe what the 2013 Enduro Evo may have run?


----------

